
One of the Basic Math Rules You Learned In School Is Wrong - theoutlander
http://gizmodo.com/one-of-the-basic-math-rules-you-learned-in-school-is-wr-508550603
======
rbkillea
I may be the only one who learned it this way, but here goes:

Square Brace (BPEMDAS with a silent B)

Parenthesis

Exponent

Multiply & Divide

Addition & Subtraction

When I learned PEMDAS (a long time ago) this was hammered into my head so well
that I know the nuances to this day. In fact from what I recall there was 1
PEMDAS unit per year for a couple years in a row. Also, I hate sensationalism.

------
claudius
The problem is to prioritise addition over subtraction and multiplication over
division rather than assigning them equal priorities and evaluating the
expression left-to-right. In German, there is no ‘PEMDAS’ but only ‘Punkt vor
Strich’ (‘Dots before dashes’?), i.e. multiplication/division (·,:) before
addition/subtraction (+,-). Parentheses obviously still take precedence.

------
cahitonur
I must be lucky then or my teacher was a real good one. I even didn't learn
something like PEMDAS.

